# Gamers and DM's wanted in Bay City MI



## lordvorlek (Mar 4, 2007)

We have 2 DM's currently with 1 full time and 2 part time players besides the other DM. We play 3.5 Forgotten Realms on Friday nights from 5 pm on. If interested, drop me a line.


----------



## cjyoung1 (Mar 20, 2007)

The DM's are awesome, the players are pretty good also, the games are fun and we are a pretty laid back group. 
I am one of the part timers (Moved out of the area, but I try to commute back as much as possible)
Give us a shout, you can email at cjyoung1(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## lordvorlek (Apr 2, 2007)

Anyone in the Bay City, Saginaw, Midland area that would like to game.


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 3, 2007)

If I still lived up there, I'd definitely be interested. But that is too far of a commute for me.


----------



## lordvorlek (Apr 13, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> If I still lived up there, I'd definitely be interested. But that is too far of a commute for me.




No problem. We are just short a couple of players and need someone who wants to game in this area to join the table. Thanks for the reply though.


----------

